# italian wedding



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

my son is planning to come to italy next year to get married. both he and his partner are uk citizens. what is the situation regarding the legalities of doing this. can they marry in church or registry office or both? any help/information would be great thanks


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You should ask your local priest about the church. It'll depend on how strict he wants to be. It wouldn't surprise me if he requires all the steps. 

Town hall should be simpler but you should ask them to.

Marriage in Italy

My guess is that is your best bet


----------

